# Braised salsa chicken



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I just made this up and it came out great!

Ingredients:

Four chicken quarters (any chicken pieces will work)
1 can Hunt's roasted diced tomatoes
1 can Rotel "Hot" diced tomatoes (use 'Mild' if you prefer)
1 onion, rough diced
four garlic cloves, rough diced
1 lime, squeezed (or bottled lime juice)
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 Tbl. virgin olive oil
Shredded parmesan or Aseago cheese
Salsa:

In a medium-sized non-reactive bowl, mix together both cans of diced tomatoes, onion, garlic, cumin, and the juice of one lime. Salt to taste. Set aside.

In a dutch oven, add olive oil with temp set to med-high. Brown chicken on both sides. Set aside and drain any grease from dutch oven.

Place chicken back into dutch oven in layers. Spoon salsa between layers and over the top. Place in pre-heated oven set at 350 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. (I also added sliced okra from last summer's garden. The acid in the tomatoes neutralizes the okra 'slime')

Serve right out of the oven with black beans, steamed rice, and cornbread, or whatever else rings your bell. Sprinkle shredded cheese overtop chicken and salsa. :congrat:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds Good!!!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------

